# The Garden Shed.



## -Oy- (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh that's nice! Reminds me of Gary's workshop.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

A garden shed made from stone. 
Lovely. Great pic


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice pic ...very old... 

Keesha we have a Stone garden shed too....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 12, 2018)

I love it. Looking at it brought back memories. My Uncle had one just like it.I remember the sun streaming in through the window as he worked.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice use of lighting


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh that's nice! Reminds me of Gary's workshop.



 Yeah, maybe there’s a hint of resemblance 








but that one…whoa…love it

It has a primeval glory of which speaks many things without utterance


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2018)

A
garden
shed, a garden
shed, my head is like
a garden shed: it's full of junk and
flower pots, wellie boots and who knows not -
No, really though, my head is crammed
you can't get in, the door is jammed: 
with things I've seen, things I've said
things I've done and things I've read
Plus everything I've thought about -
... if I was you - I'd just keep out! ! 
Hassan mohammed


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2018)

It was amazing what was made in those tool sheds by hand.

This one looks like it belonged to a tin smith.


----------

